# Hitch and a T-Shirt



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

A little clip of Hitch enjoying a shirt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P5O_1-M ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats so cute, what causes them to chew on a shirt? The male headgehog i held from a petstore did that with 1 of my shirts, it was clean and everything but he still only chewed on 1 certain shirt.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

that is so adorable!! I love his little face!


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Panda does the same thing with us


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Adorable! Felix has gone for my shirts a few times, but he seems to be more obsessed with socks. Feet in general, really. Unfortunately I found this out the hard way, as he has clamped onto my big toe on more than one occasion. :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Silly Hitch!
I find it fascinating how each hedgie anoints differently. Kashi only puts spit on his visor quills, while Po' Boy does it somewhere closer to where Hitch is anointing (as much as he can anyway... his fat prevents him from being very flexible lol).

And that face! What a handsome manly face! No wonder why he wouldn't use the pink igloo!


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Chcoclate loves to chew on my shirts all the time but when he has the cahnce to nibble on some feet, there is no hesitating! Hedgehogs are the weirdest little things!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Silly Hitch!
> I find it fascinating how each hedgie anoints differently. Kashi only puts spit on his visor quills, while Po' Boy does it somewhere closer to where Hitch is anointing (as much as he can anyway... his fat prevents him from being very flexible lol).
> 
> And that face! What a handsome manly face! No wonder why he wouldn't use the pink igloo!


Haha Diggory is so careless with his annointing. He pretty much just lets it fly anywhere. He tries to put it where Hitch did but doesn't always reach(he's no where near overweight, he just doesn't push himself up far enough) and it just falls anywhere.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little cutie! Thanks for sharing.


----------

